# Suche einen guten Compiler



## blackhead77 (22. Dez 2006)

Hallo,


Was ist ein guter Compiler?
 Und wo finde ich einen solchen? 
Darf auch etwas kosten.





Gruß 
Blackhead77


----------



## The_S (22. Dez 2006)

javac, gibts kostenlos unter www.java.sun.com


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Dez 2006)

blackhead77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Darf auch etwas kosten.



Gibt es denn überhaupt noch einen kostenpflichtigen Java-Compiler?  :shock: 

Und wenn ja, wer benutzt denn sowas?  :autsch:


----------



## Jango (23. Dez 2006)

Guckst du hier


----------



## Guest (23. Dez 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> blackhead77 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


blackhead77 fragt nicht nach einem Java-Compiler, sondern allgemein.


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Dez 2006)

jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guckst du hier


Das ist kein Compiler, sondern eine IDE!
Wenn du nur NetBeans installiert hast, aber keinen Java-Compiler, möchte ich gerne dabei sein, wenn du deine Programme kompilierst...



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> blackhead77 fragt nicht nach einem Java-Compiler, sondern allgemein.


Wenn jemand in einem Java-Forum nach einem guten Compiler fragt, wird er entsprechend auf den (Java-) Punkt gebrachte Antworten bekommen.

Ein Vertreter der Java-Compiler wäre z.B. Jikes.


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> blackhead77 fragt nicht nach einem Java-Compiler, sondern allgemein.



In einem Java-Forum?  :shock:


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Dez 2006)

jango hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Guckst du hier



Naja, NetBeans bezeichne ich nicht gerade als reinen Java-Compiler;
eher als _Rundum-Sorglos-Paket_.  

Edit: Zu spät und noch dazu fehlerhaft:



			
				L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du nur NetBeans installiert hast, aber keinen Java-Compiler, möchte ich gerne dabei sein, wenn du deine Programme kompilierst...



Iss wohl nix mit _Rundum-Sorglos-Paket_


----------



## Jango (23. Dez 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> jango hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry - war der falsche Link - Netbeans gibts doch auch mit JDK

Edit: So, jetzt kommt der Richtige: http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/index_jdk5.jsp


----------



## The_S (23. Dez 2006)

Aber mit JDK haste den javac compiler, den ich oben schon gepostet hab  .


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Dez 2006)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber mit JDK haste den javac compiler, den ich oben schon gepostet hab  .



Mann bist du kleinlich!  :x 

(*undschnellhierweg* bevor's wieder OT wird   )


----------



## Leroy42 (23. Dez 2006)

Hab' ich jetzt Halus oder hatte L-ectron-X hier gerade wirklich
einen Beitrag gepostet?  :shock: 

Ich konnte ihn weder zitieren und nach Neuladen der
Seite war der Post plötzlich weg.   

Oder gibt's doch so etwas wie eine _Allmacht der Mods_?

(Ich werd' doch nicht noch einen Tag vor Weihnachten plötzlich gläubig? :shock: )


----------



## Guest (23. Dez 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast recht, es ist unerhört. Sünde! Dazu noch in der Weihnachtszeit.

 :wink:


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (23. Dez 2006)

Ohne Kontext nach einem Compiler zu fragen ist wie in eine Schlosserei zu gehen und etwas Blaues zu verlangen.

Vielleicht äußert sich der Threadstarter ja noch, was er eigentlich will. Kurios ist nämlich, daß er - wenn man sich eine anderen Postings anschaut - schon Programme übersetzt hat. Insofern hat er offensichtlich einen Compiler und kann ihn sogar aufrufen. 

Die zu klärende Frage wäre jetzt, was er denkt, was ein Compiler ist und was er sich davon erwartet. Wenn ich raten darf: er will 'ne Exe erstellen.


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (24. Dez 2006)

Oder es könnte auch sein, dass er aus irgendeinem seltsamen Grund mit dem Standard javac von JDK nicht zufrieden ist


----------



## blackhead77 (24. Dez 2006)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es sollte schon ein Java Compiler sein.


----------



## The_S (24. Dez 2006)

Und was spricht gegen den Standardcompiler im JDK?


----------



## blackhead77 (24. Dez 2006)

0xdeadbeef hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ohne Kontext nach einem Compiler zu fragen ist wie in eine Schlosserei zu gehen und etwas Blaues zu verlangen.
> 
> Vielleicht äußert sich der Threadstarter ja noch, was er eigentlich will. Kurios ist nämlich, daß er - wenn man sich eine anderen Postings anschaut - schon Programme übersetzt hat. Insofern hat er offensichtlich einen Compiler und kann ihn sogar aufrufen.
> 
> Die zu klärende Frage wäre jetzt, was er denkt, was ein Compiler ist und was er sich davon erwartet. Wenn ich raten darf: er will 'ne Exe erstellen.




Ich dachte es gibt da doch unterschiede. Mein Lehrer hat gesagt dass den Compiler den wir benutzen nicht so gut ist. 
Da würde es bessere geben.


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Dez 2006)

Um einen anderen Compiler brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen, der Standard-Compiler aus dem JDK ist genau richtig. Und du wirst ihn auch nicht an seine Grenzen bringen...
Alles andere ist Haarspalterei und Schlaugetue.


----------



## Leroy42 (27. Dez 2006)

blackhead77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Lehrer hat gesagt dass den Compiler den wir benutzen nicht so gut ist.
> Da würde es bessere geben.





			
				Mein Java-Forum hat gesagt.:
			
		

> _Der Lehrer, den ihr benutzt ist nicht so gut. Da wird es Bessere geben._


----------



## byte (27. Dez 2006)

Vielleicht spricht der ominöse Lehrer ja auf den Eclipse Java Compiler an. Der kompiliert u.a. auch fehlerhaften Code, was teils recht praktisch sein kann.


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Dez 2006)

:shock:  :autsch:  ???:L


----------



## Soulfly (28. Dez 2006)

Ehm Lehrer können auch so blöd sein und denken, die IDE
- es gibt ja so komische kleine Dinger wie JavaEditor oda so -
und nennt sowas compiler. Mein Lehrer meinte das auch als ich
die erste Stunde bei ihm hatte.

PS: Ich hab ihn berichtigt und prompt musste ich es beweisen mit
einem Referat über Java und Compiler und wie man mit Java programmiert.
Nach der dritten Stunde. Danach wusste er dann auch mehr 
Das nur nebenbei.

Kann auch am Lehrer liegen :meld: 

MfG
Soulfly


EDIT:
Achso es gibt natürlich gcj von GNU
und noch andere OpenSource Compiler die Java anders Aufsetzen. SOWHAT!


----------



## Leroy42 (29. Dez 2006)

Soulfly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PS: Ich hab ihn berichtigt und prompt musste ich es beweisen mit
> einem Referat über Java und Compiler und wie man mit Java programmiert.
> Nach der dritten Stunde. *Danach wusste er dann auch mehr*



Ist ja ganz schön trick euer Lehrer: Drei Fliegen mit einer Klappe:

1) Einen vorlauten Schüler zur Abschreckung _bestraft_.
2) Eine Referataufgabe vergeben
3) Selbst ohne Eigeninitiave was dazugelernt.

 :wink:


----------

